# Good News From Hakan!



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Good news from Hakan! Hakan is back in Norway after a three-month vacation and he is totally reinvigorated. He is now catching up on inquires and taking new orders for his custom grips. As Hakan's friend, I have confidence in his work and I wish him well. Regards, Richard

Hakan's site: http://www.imageseek.com/hakan/


----------

